# GT #26: Phoenix Suns (18-7) @ Dallas Mavericks (17-9) - 12/19



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (18-7) vs Dallas Mavericks (17-9)*

*When: Wednesday, 9:30EST/6:30PC/7:30AZ
TV: ESPN/Local*









*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Mavericks Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Devin Harris [SG] Eddie Jones [SF] Josh Howard [PF] Dirk Nowitzki [C] 2nd Best Center in the league*

*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

SEVERE?

The Warriors swept this team didn't they? lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dirk is a broken man.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

^^^^^ A sight I want to see. =)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

lol

I just hope this will be a good one to watch as usually when those two teams meet, the Mavs have been playing some boring, ugly basketball lately. I'm expecting both to score 110 points at least.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

croco said:


> lol
> 
> I just hope this will be a good one to watch as usually when those two teams meet, the Mavs have been playing some boring, ugly basketball lately. I'm expecting both to score 110 points at least.


Don't go to Vegas with that is all I'm saying....


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I get to watch this one!

I think we'll win. The Mavs have been shaky. They lost to the Nuggets a couple weeks ago and the game was out of their hands from the end of the 1st quarter to finish. It all just depends on which Mavs come. 1st half Dirk with no supporting cast, or the 38 minute Dirk with a supporting cast.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

regardless of who wins, this is always a great game to watch, because unlike the spurs, the mavs also like to play the uptempo basketball.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Nice nash to stoudemire


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

so sick of allowing opponents plenty of offensive rebounds. Whether its due to lack of defensive positioning or opponents agility, this kills us. There was a play when the mavs got 3 extra shots coz of 3 offensive rebounds and made the shot eventually. Suns down 86 to 98 4 mins left in 4th quarter


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Amare has been struggling a bit and I think Nash should take over and go for it if we don't cut into this lead. (Oh noes Nash missed a ft and would have had a 3 point play)

humbug, good effort but Nash's 3 pointer air balled, not sure if he was blocked but was a tough situation


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bircan said:


> Amare has been struggling a bit and I think Nash should take over and go for it if we don't cut into this lead. (Oh noes Nash missed a ft and would have had a 3 point play)


4th qrtr Amare begs to differ.

But Nash airballs the game-tying 3, tough shot because it looks like he was fading away. Great game though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Do you hear that? *No, I can't hear that*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Do you hear that? Its the sound of the Lakers creeping up on you in the Pacific.



If Lakers win more games then the Suns, I will stop posting on this message board. Please, post that in your sig and continue to fantasize.

Hear are a few quotes from myself during the game,
"hahaha, Mavs whine a lot."
"Wow.....another offensive rebound."
"Freakin' Barbosa!!"
"Why the hell is Boris Diaw in the NBA?"

On a side note, Eddie Rush is probably one of the worst referees in basketball. Dating back to Game 3 of the Spurs series leads me to start noticing how consistently he is at either calling no calls for the Suns, bad calls against them or no calls that end up going against the Suns.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

How about you dont edit posts for your own views.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> How about you dont edit posts for your own views.



How 'bout you stop baiting and get out of the Suns forum.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> If Lakers win more games then the Suns, I will stop posting on this message board. Please, post that in your sig and continue to fantasize.
> 
> Hear are a few quotes from myself during the game,
> "hahaha, Mavs whine a lot."
> ...



Hahaha. The Mavs whine SO much (the most in the NBA by a team). Every time they foul somebody (even when it is flat out obvious) they still put on their "Timmy D" face. And I still hear the fans complain about the Heat series referees on a consistent weekly basis.

But I have noticed that. I've started to even check if he is refereeing the game before watching it to know ahead of time how mad I will get during the course of the game.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Offensive rebounds once again killed us, yeah I know this is getting old, but lets get rid of diaw and some other scrubs(maybe even first pick from atlanta) to get a decent center to impose respect on the defense...

Ps: also on a side note, raja bell sprained his left ankle... hope he gets better...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That game was terribly officiated, but that's not an excuse. The Suns did enough to win it in the 2nd 3rd and 4th quarter, however, they did more than enough to lose the game in the 1st. They didn't show up in the first 12 minutes and got beat for it. 36 minutes does not a full game make. Diaw needs to be benched, Bell needs to be benched, Barbosa needs to be benched until they learn to play with the rest of the team and or stop sucking at playing. I thought tonight was a perfect opportunity to try out some of the bench since Terry and Harris are small guards. 

Mavs are still soft and the Suns almost beat them by playing 36 minutes and spotting them 17 points!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> How 'bout you stop baiting and get out of the Suns forum.


Baiting? Saying the Lakers are catching up with the Suns in the standings is baiting? Right....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Baiting? Saying the Lakers are catching up with the Suns in the standings is baiting? Right....



You don't think saying it the way you said it wasn't going to steer up some trouble? Read it again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"Do you hear that? Its the sound of the Lakers creeping up on you in the Pacific."

Maybe it will steer up trouble if you are a 17 year old that likes to touch his gadget:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> "Do you hear that? Its the sound of the Lakers creeping up on you in the Pacific."
> 
> Maybe it will steer up trouble if you are a 17 year old that likes to touch his gadget:biggrin:


A comment such as, "Looks like the Lakers are creeping up on you." is a way to get your useless point across rather then to get already pissed off fans (cause of the dallas loss) stirred up. You should know that by now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...whatever man...peace


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...whatever man...peace


If only the Suns were playing on pace to win anything CLOSE to what they should be. We'd care if the Suns were playing the games like they really cared about defense. However, the Suns have put together maybe 20 quarters of solid defense so far this season. Unfortunately those quarters succeed a quarter of horrendously terrible defense. While the Lakers are playing their best ball. No one's worried. But yes, that was baiting to mention your team in another team's thread about a completely different game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone running around tooting the Lakers horn right now needs to slow their roll.......


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I swear Boris Diaw is actually a little French girl masquerading as a 6'8 pro basketball player.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> I swear Boris Diaw is actually a little French girl masquerading as a 6'8 pro basketball player.


We need consensus on this. Oh yeah, he has a PER of 10.60.... wow. That is Tim Thomas award worthy!


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We need consensus on this. Oh yeah, he has a PER of 10.60.... wow. That is Tim Thomas award worthy!


tim thomas hit open 3s at least....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> tim thomas hit open 3s at least....


It's the play great, get a big contract, do absolutely nothing for your team afterwards except ruin any hope of a championship.


----------

